# TS Outfeed tables



## DavidSkaw (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey All,

I see outfeed tables, some with the table butted right up against the TS with the fence resting on the outfeed and some with a gap where the rear rail is still attached.

The ones that have the fence resting on the outfeed, Are you taking the rear rail off the table? if so how do you keep the fence square?

Thanks for helping the new guy.


----------



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

Most of the ones up against the back of the table saw dont have the tube rail guide on the back, I have seen them with angle iron on the back of a table the squareness comes from the front on a beismejer style fence. You may have to have a table with 4 legs, and just set it as close to your table as possible by keeping it just far enough away from the fence.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

My workbench doubles as my outfeed. I do have a rear rail installed, and there is a small gap of an inch or so between the rear fence rail and the workbench, but to minimize it I added 1/4" hardboard to the workbench and let it overhang a little to close the gap down to the thickness of the steel on the rear rail.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

If you have a contractors style saw then you also have to account for the motor hanging off the back.

For my outfeed table I lowered it about 3/16 of an inch because the floor is unlevel and I wheel the saw around.


----------



## DavidSkaw (Dec 3, 2015)

knotscott, would you mind posting a picture
Close up to the "connection" between the tables? 
Thanks a ton!


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

My outfeed table butts up to the TS table. I don't need a rear rail with the unifence. This is my old workshop but shows the table saw arrangement.


----------



## DavidSkaw (Dec 3, 2015)

I looked some more and see that the biesemeyer style fence hooks and locks only to the front of the saw. what are people doing for out feeds with rear "hook" style fences? I don't just want to build a table with 4 legs and scoot it close.. I want to build the Rock-n H style cabinet. any suggestions?


----------



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

you may have to mount something on the back of your saw, then keep the table far enough back, and thatbshould work


----------



## TJones (Dec 26, 2015)

This is the outfeed table I built for my Craftsman saw that bridges a space from the saw to a cabinet. Attached to both the saw and cabinet with angle iron and built up with plywood and MDF and spacers to get height correct off the saw. The fence clamps to the back rail so I had to include a space at the saw which is about 1" in width. Right now it weight holds it in place so I can remove it if needed.

Tony Jones


----------

